# Looking for Artist to draw WH40K Comic!



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

As the title implies, I'm looking for an artist to draw a comic featuring a SM chapter called the Iron Angels.

As long as its not stick figures, your art style could be anything.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Sure! Just give me information about the chapter! You come with the story, and i draw, or something like that?

You mean these guys?


----------

